# Ever feel like a hot mess?



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Cuz I sure do!

Blah!! Let's hear it!!! A thread to rant and rave about wahtever!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Example
I am drunk off of a cubed box of wine from target an listentint to Pualua Abdul...


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

Take it easy there tiger.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

lol im bored


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Every fucking day.


In most interesting news of the day, I got to have an 18 year old kid pop wood while I was adjusting his harness so he can climb. Ew.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

OH AND my friends all went to various adult entertainment venues and left me here at the lockin with a bunch of 17 and 18 year old kids. Um. Yay?


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Yikes! Pubescent boys and their boners...yuck!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

When I was 17-18 I was gross too. eww. sorry society!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember being awkward...but Christ. >.<  I don't want to imagine (or see) 17 y/o boners. 


Good news is a really hot guy paid me a high compliment today...that made me smile.


I want a beer.


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

I flirted with a HOT ASS waiter tonight at dinner. Damn he was smoking.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

I  used to think guys were so hot if they wore "wife beaters" and had some muscles while smoking cigs. Now most of them are in jail. Sigh lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I flirted with a HOT ASS waiter tonight at dinner. Damn he was smoking._

 
NOTHING is more fun than some flirting.  Makes everyone feel good about themselves. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I  used to think guys were so hot if they wore "wife beaters" and had some muscles while smoking cigs. Now most of them are in jail. Sigh lol_

 
Tattoos. 
I need more tattoos in my life.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

I love nipple rings!! i used to have one. SIGH!!! I highly suggest getting one!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to a gay dance tonight.
It was the most awkward experience of my life, but the flirting was fun.

Because flirting is the best thing ever.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

U go girl!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love nipple rings!! i used to have one. SIGH!!! I highly suggest getting one!!!_

 
I have one.
Need to get my other redone.
I have several body mods.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Hubby soesnt want me to get one


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 31, 2009)

I want my nipples pierced soooo bad x_x
One day, I will!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_U go girl!_

 
um.. um... umm... ahem, his name is Chad, not Jenny.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_um.. um... umm... ahem, his name is Chad, not Jenny._

 
XDDD I love you <3


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have several body mods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 me too


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hubby soesnt want me to get one_

 
Mine doesn't want me to get anymore ink. :/


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rawr.


All my friends went to titty bars. I hate them. My friends, not titty bars.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh goody. is this show and tell


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Rawr.


All my friends went to titty bars. I hate them. My friends, not titty bars._

 
They're bitches, they couldn't handle you.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Hubby is going to Russia for 3 months for work and i finna get a buncha body modifications LOL


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Rawr.


All my friends went to titty bars. I hate them. My friends, not titty bars._

 
and they LEFT you!!!! Bad friends. bad bad friends, yep they suck. Hooks up webcam and strips for Shimmer.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_They're bitches, they couldn't handle you._

 
Dude. One of them was a burlesque show. I Wannnnnaaaaa GOOOOOOO.

The other?
Well. It's just some ghetto ass tittybar in OKC but still.  I love me some boobies. You know.  Remember that Asian girl at the sushi joint in Cali? Yay boobies!

And mancandy seems to attract hot dumb girls. I told him to bring me a toy next time he comes in.


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

You should talk him into taking you, cuz that would rock. Otherwise I would sneak into baggage. No fair he gets Russia for three months.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Piercings tur me on..cant wait to get some mo!


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dude. One of them was a burlesque show. I Wannnnnaaaaa GOOOOOOO.

The other?
Well. It's just some ghetto ass tittybar in OKC but still.  I love me some boobies. You know.  Remember that Asian girl at the sushi joint in Cali? Yay boobies!

And mancandy seems to attract hot dumb girls. I told him to bring me a toy next time he comes in._

 


Cougar on the prowl RAWR watch out laddieees


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hubby is going to Russia for 3 months for work and i finna get a buncha body modifications LOL_

 
I'm srsly tempted to just GET my ink. I wannnnnnt.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_and they LEFT you!!!! Bad friends. bad bad friends, yep they suck. Hooks up webcam and strips for Shimmer._

 





Strippers usually wind up hating me. It's baffling.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Cougar on the prowl RAWR watch out laddieees_

 
Ok so we had the cougar talk.

My boys all unanimously say I'm not old enough to be a cougar. I'm a MILF, but not old enough to be a cougar.  They call me "kitty".


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Nip rings = ultimate da bombness


----------



## Janice (Jan 31, 2009)

Night lovelies! See you all tomm'. Hope your feelin better in the morning Hills.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Know what I like?
The adrenaline from the piercing. Yum.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Night Janice!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Piercings are amaing. When I got my tongue ring (i was 15 lol) I thouht I was the shit


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

I got my nipples done the first time in 03. My tongue in 02. My navel in 01. My hood in 04.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_





Strippers usually wind up hating me. It's baffling._

 
Why? Where are you putting the bills?


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

I loved having my nip pierced it was so dirtayyyy


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Why? Where are you putting the bills?_

 
Truth be told? 

I'm quite the attention grabber, whether I mean to be or not.  If I'm hanging with a table of guys, I'll have just as muchof their attention (for free) as the tits and ass do (for money).  *shrug*


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

yumssssssss


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh. Wait til you do your VCH. 
THAT was dirty.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

vch?? elaborate!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

vertical clitoral hood.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Truth be told? 

I'm quite the attention grabber, whether I mean to be or not. If I'm hanging with a table of guys, I'll have just as muchof their attention (for free) as the tits and ass do (for money). *shrug*_

 
I understand, I get the same kind of attention. And I love it!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I'm not complaining.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh I'm not complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't think you were, you don't strike me as a complainer


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Generally only in jest.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

unless you get stuck with an assload of kids and have no boobie action


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

deleyte


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

I know it looks skanky, but it makes mee feel good LOL


----------



## rbella (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I might be a tad bit of a bad influence on sweet Hilly. I leave her drunk, pilled up and talkin nasty. Whoops! Sorry girl, hope you don't hate my ass with the hangover you will have this morning. Totally can't wait till your hubby goes to Russia. PARTAY!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Hahaha!! I know on pills and drunk. It was hilarious. My elbow hurts. I must have injured myself!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 1, 2009)

My rant is that I procrastinated all week and have a ton of homework i need to do for school tomorrow. sittin here on specktra is not going to get it done!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 1, 2009)

My current hot mess moment:

Getting drunk last night at home with the boyfriend, almost falling outside during a cigarette break, calling my mom at midnight to say "Im really drunk, I love you", drunk IMing 2 friends and then sending a text msg to another saying "Im so durnk shiv now" 

...Damn T9Word.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 1, 2009)

^ If it makes you feel better, on New Years I threw up in a chip bag. Mid-sex. Not my best moment.

Do I win?


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 1, 2009)

i had shingles a couple of years ago and on STRONG medication but decided to go clubbing anyway...and drink...ended up puking in my friends skirt....aah that was the most disgraceful embarrassing thing EVER!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a gross one. 
In Chicago there are these yucky diners called the Golden Nugget. Well I was crunk and ate my food SO FAST that i didnt even chew it. Then I barfed it all back on my plate and it looked the same. 
As I was leaving said eatery- I knocked over the newspaper box lol.


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 1, 2009)

lmao! thats so funny. most of my drunken tales are really shameful


----------



## Hilly (Feb 13, 2009)

It's the weekend! Let's hear those hot mess stories! lol


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm drinking super cheap boxed wine DH bought me. Gross.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

OH NO!!  Not again!!  Didn't you learn from yo last hangover????


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

girl hangovers = good times!

Monica come on over! we would have an awesome timE!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Girl if I could...I would be over in a heartbeat.  It seems like it's only the fun people that you know you would get along with, live in different states...booo


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

girl i know!!
i am rockin gouit to youtiube videos., 
that's pretty lame. 
come to TX!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

If I ever head out to TX, you know you will be my first, second & third stop.  My aunt lives in Arlington, how far is that from you?


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

Arlington isnt close, but I wouold so make the trip!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hilly you are so funny with your cubed wine, well I'm feelin hot now but not a mess me and bf just had the hottest xxx ever gonna be smilin for a while!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

that's what it's all about !!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

lol love that smiley


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol, I've got a fever and am feeling a little delerious but waiting for a booty call. Which may or may not happen. I think I'll just go to bed and hopefully there will be a naked man here when I wake up.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

^aw hope you feel better soon


----------



## Penn (Feb 14, 2009)

Can I just say that this thread made me smile? I've been having a rough couple weeks but this cheered me up. Thanks ladies, you girls are wonderful


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Penn, that made for some very interesting reading lol.

I'm always a mess, not so much on the hot side. I've been procrastinating big time, in my pjs sleeping til 4pm woot. I suffer from depression and am just a MESS. I haven't been to MAC since Nov!!!
I need to get my HOT ASS out of bed, brave the train trip and go to the pro store to get myself some goodies. That and I want to get pierced too.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a hot mess for sure.

Our car is out of commission right now, so we've basically all been stranded here at the house. It's been too cold to take the little one out for walks or to play at the park, so it really sucks. I'm up here in the same sweats and shirt that I wore yesterday, but I'll shower and dress soon. I just feel like a hot mess because I feel trapped in here! My skin is also on the fritz. It's weird because I rarely ever have skin troubles, it's been a long time. I'm getting whiteheads in the weirdest places, yuck!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

Only when I'm at work, my job is a HOT ASS MESS by itself!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Hot Mess:

When I stay up till 2am, get all made up, and take pictures.

Then too lazy to wash face after an hour of wearing foundation 

It killllls my skin e_e


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2009)

my biggest hot mess moment was at the work xmas party 2007! i'd only worked for the company a few weeks and it was my first time meeting other managers and because i was nervous i drunk wayyyy to much wine to relax me. suddly i turned into sleazey dancing queen - hair flipping and booby bouncing to the max!!! on the way home i claimed i was feeling car sick and jumped out of the car (with the rest of my staff) and chucked up in my hair and rolled around a random field while screaming that i wanted my hubby! teh next day when i went into work i was still drunk!!!! and every time i go to head office i say hello to people they reply 'oh yes you're the sexy dancer, i'd never forget you!' CRINGE!!!! if i had the body and looks of megan fox it wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

I think we're gonna need a "Team Hot Mess" smiley now.
jk


----------



## Divinity (Feb 18, 2009)

Gawd...last Sunday after the big weekend of couples massages to celebrate Valentine's Day - they ALL wanted deep tissue.  At the end of my shift, my face was shiny, HUGE circles under my eyes, hair sticking out everywhere.  I said F** it when I went to the bathroom and didn't zip my fly OR tuck in my shirt.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 18, 2009)

I was a hotmess this past weekend. I was taking my pants off to get ready for bed and i totally just toppled over. oops.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I was a hotmess this past weekend. I was taking my pants off to get ready for bed and i totally just toppled over. oops._

 
I definitely do this atleast once a week.

<______<;


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup. Right now.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm the definition of a hot mess right now, sleeping until 2 every day because I'm up on makeup related sites all night. I obviously need a job haha.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

I was such a hot mess an hour ago. I had class/rehearsal early, then went to run errands, then when I got home I was in one of those OMG MY HOUSE IS A MESS NO CLEANCLEANCLEAN moods (I wasn't on speed, I swear), so I cleaned a LOT. Then I noticed the abandoned can of paint I bought for my bathroom about...6 months ago and never used. So I painted my bathroom. I painted my frickin' bathroom before I even showered. Very gross. Especially considering my habit of wiping my brow a lot, so my already lackluster eye makeup was like, "oh, let me go over HERE--on your nose." 

hot mess fa sho. but I just took a bubble bath and made some cocoa. all better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 till tomorrow at least.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

oh, I forgot to add...while i was painting my bathroom, i was definitely wearing booty shorts and singing along to my iPod....mariah carey, touch my body. 

most sober-hot-mess moment of my life.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_oh, I forgot to add...while i was painting my bathroom, i was definitely wearing booty shorts and singing along to my iPod....mariah carey, touch my body. 

most sober-hot-mess moment of my life._

 
Oh man, I would probably count as the worst hot mess on earth if we were only taking singing and dancing in booty shorts into consideration.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I'm the definition of a hot mess right now, sleeping until 2 every day because I'm up on makeup related sites all night. I obviously need a job haha._

 
Me too. I've been in pjs, now with crazed liquid liner for a day and a half... lying in bed with my cats and waiting for the postie to bring my lil black box.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Oh man, I would probably count as the worst hot mess on earth if we were only taking singing and dancing in booty shorts into consideration._

 
Haha that right there is the story of my life. not to mention the fact that I cannot sing at all. 

Give me about 40 years and I will be the crazy ass cat lady on the street singing loudly and swinging a sephora bag like it's full of crack. (which it is--makeup IS crack!!)


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

If i only knew how to flirt...*sigh*

and yes, when I was a freshman in college, and for half of my sophomore year (pretty much every day I was in college..) I felt like a hot mess walking to and from class. Not to mention office hours, and review sessions. Hot mess 24/7. Can we emphasize the mess, please. 

(it's also great when you run into that cutie from Philosophy, while you look like you've just been run over by an 18-wheeler!!) JOY!

ME: waking up 5 minutes before class starts, rolling out of bed and changing from PJs to oversized, ill-fitting sweats (big improvement I know) while brushing my teeth, tying my nasty-ass hair up in a bun, and rushing out the door like a maniac. No washed face, no makeup, nothing. And imagine afterwards...it's like doing the walk of shame home...except this time I don't have a funny or exciting drunk story to tell people when I'm walking back to my dorm looking like crap. I seriously don't know how in the hell some girls can look so cute looking so low maintanance. Cause every time I've tried it, two words - 

HAWT. MESS.

PS: And I always look so awesome after a good friday night party. I've had one too many walks home with smudgy eyeliner, a rats-nest excuse for hair and - best of all - a strictly-to-be-worn-at-night outfit and heels on while passing tons and tons of parents who are in town for the football game!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

When you are getting your makeup done at MAC and there's a day old glob of eyelash glue on your eye.

Ouch.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

I was a not-so-hot mess when I was a freshman/soph in college. I gained freshman 20 and didnt know how to dress myself! Nothing fit. It was horrible! I probably smelled too lol. And my makeup was dollar store white liner. On a lucky day so revlon red lipstick too. Yuck.

Then I discovered the tanning bed and turned myself ORANGE!!!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh i was totally the same at uni, though I had to walk 30minutes to get to uni so i'd generally be all hot and sweaty... was awesome, no wonder i never dated lol. Though I do think so some cute guy liked me (in retrospect), he was in all my classes and I'd catch him looking at me lol... wow i'm lame


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww I think everyone in college feels like really awkward when they are freshman. I had horrible skin and had blue bangs. Clearly I wasn't a looker LOL


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

^Totally true. I can't even count the number of times I did the walk of shame and had glitter ALL over my face and massive sweats on.

8 AM classes + late ass rehearsals = FUGLY HOT MESS. I remember one friday night last year I had a late, long rehearsal, then I got dressed up and went to this crazy party. well, the next morning I felt like crap but was STARVING. and the dining hall closed at 11 AM. (so ridiculous for a campus on top of a friggin' hill.) so I had to walk to get food in my sweats with my rats nest hair and glitter and old makeup all over my face. it is a REALLY small school, so I was trying to not pass any friends. I was just leaving when a friend stopped me and said,
"Oh...are you okay? What happened? You know, if you need someone to talk to...I mean, there are other ways to solve your problems."

I was like AWCRAP, hot mess.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay for all the college-time hot mess responses!






 OMG...walk of shame stories. Seriously people, they are the WORST. I remember once avoiding doing the walk of shame home..I had passed out on this guy's bed (we didn't do anything, promise!) and I woke up at 6am feeling like a lightning bolt had jolted my side. I immediately knew I needed to barf like a mother. So I jumped out of his bed, tripped over his shit cause it was still dark, grabbed my jeans and purse and made a BREAK for it. It was like 40 degrees outside and god did I feel disgusting - I was wearning nothing but a tank, some really short shorts and some American Apparel knee socks and uggs! lol!!! And the minute I got outside I threw up in his bushes!! lol!! I also had to change in the street. Thank goodness I avoided that walk-of-shame look home though (not to mention him seeing me in the morning), cause when I got back to my place I epitomized hot mess. 

And enigma....LOL at that story. Man, the worst is when you see somebody you know... cause for me they just usually shoot me a jarring comment like "had fun lat night?" while passing by and I can't really say anything in my defense. Oh well.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

And Hilly we had this Wing place on campus that I ate at all the time - my pant size definitely shot up thanks to all of the late night munchies I had!

And girllll I didn't know how to dress myself to save my life freshman/part of soph year. My closet consisted of sweats and cheap dresses with ugly mismatching heels (dressing for a party was a big challenge a lot of the time, cause I had no cute party clothes.) Luckily I have been buying some new clothes and when I return to college I think I'll look tons better!! I hope :/ gotta clear my skin and grow out my hair first...


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh haha luvsic, I know exactly what you mean. I never hook up when I'm sloshed, but I DO fall asleep where I land LOL!

E.g. passing out in the room of the cuh-RAZY Honduran exchange student. with both my roommate and our friend. I kind of half woke up and was like, "what the..." and then realized I had class in half an hour. I like BOLTED across campus. 

Another time I pulled an all nighter just hanging out with a small group of friends...except I swore not to sleep, as I had a friggin' BALLET class in the morning. I ended up passing out, woke up 5 mins before class, and ran to make it just in time. My legwarmers were mismatched, I forgot one of my shoes, and my hair was like something that would blow by in the desert.

oh, the shame.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 21, 2009)

Before I was 21, i had the opportunity to get into a bar without getting carded..granted it was a Monday night and I had a Law exam, i didnt care! I went to class in my hoe clothes, still drunk , and had to take a #2 so bad that i just filled the scantron in and left before i went in my pants. LOL sure i failed the test, but I will always remember (or not so much) my first night at a bar.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 21, 2009)

enigmatic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for some reason that crazy Honduran exchange student part really got to me. 

And hilly...I seriously laughed out loud when I read that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omg girl!! were all of those hot law students staring at you? I would have been so mortified...but it's moments like these I'll remember from college. And although I don't want to do repeats of them too often, looking back and laughing at them are some of the best memories.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 21, 2009)

haha and you would not believe this guy. an absolute classic ladies' man. and that night there were like 10 girls and 2 guys there. and myself, roomie and friend were sitting with the honduran guy spilling our heartbreak stories. and I remember (we all had wine from plastic cups and limoncello LOL classy!) I was upset about my ex and he like pinched my chin and went, "cheer up, you are beautiful, he did not deserve you!" it was, in retrospect, HILARIOUS.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think we're gonna need a "Team Hot Mess" smiley now.
jk_

 

I'm down with that team!


in recent years...
i notice when something really emotionally traumatic happens in my life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(usually it's my own fault)

i stab myself
well not literally 

boyfriend #2 = vch
miscarriage = deep christina, triangle (botched & retired), asscrack dermal implants 1, 2 & 3
boyfriend #4 = 2nd set ear pierced
boyfriend #4 again  = asked about getting belly button, my piercer was like "u don't already have that one done?"


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeahhh we DO need a Hot Mess smiley :3


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_
I'm down with that team!


in recent years...
i notice when something really emotionally traumatic happens in my life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(usually it's my own fault)

i stab myself
well not literally 

boyfriend #2 = vch
miscarriage = deep christina, triangle (botched & retired), asscrack dermal implants 1, 2 & 3
boyfriend #4 = 2nd set ear pierced
boyfriend #4 again  = asked about getting belly button, my piercer was like "u don't already have that one done?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hope those booty dermals don't reject D:
They're cute. I want one haha.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Hope those booty dermals don't reject D:
They're cute. I want one haha._

 
They are good and over a year old so they aren't going anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thanks! I love my Bedazzled Bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just so there's no confusion,
I think the definition of Hot Mess that applies to the ladies and gents of this board is:
_
"When ones thoughts or appearance are in a state of disarray but they maintain an undeniable attractiveness or beauty. "_


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Yeahhh we DO need a Hot Mess smiley :3_

 
and apparently one with lots of piercings... in unique places!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lulabelle* 

 
_and apparently one with lots of piercings... in unique places!_

 
I have no piercings currently xD
Considering getting both nostrils done, though.
And I still have like 12 holes in my ears but I don't wear jewelry in them.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 23, 2009)

I love piercings. I have had a lot of body piercings..but have taken them out over time. I am achin to get a new one tho


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I'm down with that team!


in recent years...
i notice when something really emotionally traumatic happens in my life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(usually it's my own fault)

i stab myself
well not literally 

boyfriend #2 = vch
miscarriage = deep christina, triangle (botched & retired), asscrack dermal implants 1, 2 & 3
boyfriend #4 = 2nd set ear pierced
boyfriend #4 again = asked about getting belly button, my piercer was like "u don't already have that one done?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Holy crap those are the hottest piercings ever. I'm totally lemming now...


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm craving either my nipples or a triangle... But I tend to play with my piercings, and I have a decent amount of scarring on my navel especially. And I really don't want that to happen somewhere else that I love more.


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 23, 2009)

well damn. i have no interesting piercings, no college walks of shame, and no boxed wine. 

I suppose my HAM moment involved 13 shots, an impromptu parade with my car being used as a float in the parking lot of an elderly community and refusing to throw up in the kitchen sink because I had to do the dishes first.

And I did the dishes. Washed with one hand, kept the other over my mouth and nose; even put them in the dishwasher, then threw up in the sink.

I was a guest in the house and am weird like that.

The next morning we all recounted what we could, went to outback and had frozen cocktails. My friends wondered why the sink was so clean. hee!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

i want piercings but my mom said she'll kick me out of the house if i get any.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

;-;
I'm weird.
I wanted my bridge or nostril pierced for like, 2 years.
My mom finally says I can get it and I really do not want it anymore e_e

but I so do at the same time T_T


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i want piercings but my mom said she'll kick me out of the house if i get any._

 
I know where ur mom is coming from and bless her heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(gawd, I'm dating myself LOL)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I have no piercings currently xD
Considering getting both nostrils done, though._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I wanted my bridge or nostril pierced for like, 2 years._

 
no baby.... not on your pretty faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's why make up is soooo awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



put it on all you like, wash it all off when you're done

Body Mods (along with tattoos) are pretty permanent & therefore can be considered serious business. And even though piercings can be taken out, there is scarring left behind to be considered... 

Do you really want a scar on your face?

I didn't get pierced til I was 24, (and even though I'm an adult and i'm 33 now ) I make damn sure all my body piercings are placed so that my mother will never see them. (Bless her, she doesn't need me to upset her)

ps. don't want to preach just please make very careful choices for yourself


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I 


no baby.... not on your pretty faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's why make up is soooo awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



put it on all you like, wash it all off when you're done

Body Mods (along with tattoos) are pretty permanent & therefore can be considered serious business. And even though piercings can be taken out, there is scarring left behind to be considered... 

Do you really want a scar on your face?

I didn't get pierced til I was 24, (and even though I'm an adult and i'm 33 now ) I make damn sure all my body piercings are placed so that my mother will never see them. (Bless her, she doesn't need me to upset her)

ps. don't want to preach just please make very careful choices for yourself_

 
I definitely agree. I want them, but I love my face with no modifications XD
Maybe I'll just get my nipples


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_well damn. i have no interesting piercings, no college walks of shame, and no boxed wine. 

I suppose my HAM moment involved 13 shots, an impromptu parade with my car being used as a float in the parking lot of an elderly community and refusing to throw up in the kitchen sink because I had to do the dishes first.

And I did the dishes. Washed with one hand, kept the other over my mouth and nose; even put them in the dishwasher, then threw up in the sink.

I was a guest in the house and am weird like that.

The next morning we all recounted what we could, went to outback and had frozen cocktails. My friends wondered why the sink was so clean. hee!_

 
no need for any college walk of shame settings, cause your story definitely owned mine


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 24, 2009)

Well if you want college shame stories... 

Last year I lived in a dorm, on the second floor right above the entrance to my house. I was also right across from the Commons Block, where about a thousand students in my complex ate their meals, got their mail, etc. Basically, everyone walking by could see into my room if the blinds weren't down, and everyone ended up walking by throughout the day. I usually left my blinds open because I liked the sunlight. See where this is going?

Last year I was also in a long distance relationship, and my bf came to visit at one point after we hadn't seen each other for two months. Suffice it to say that about two minutes after he walked in my door we were going at it like wild people. The next time I was hanging out in my lounge, several of my floormates laughingly informed me that we hadn't closed the window, and likely a couple hundred people had seen us have sex. They said it was hot, which I thought was hilarious.

I've always wanted to have sex with people watching me, I just would have liked to know about it while it was happening.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ HAWT MESS... Thank you for sharing! U are such a good sport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If I could give u multi-thanks, I would totally give u like 10 x thanks


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 24, 2009)

I really don't find it embarrassing... But then again, all of my funny stories involve sex and I just think they're funny.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh that's an awesome story nutmeg.


----------



## VintageAqua (Feb 25, 2009)

These stories are great. It's like a Specktra "Post-secret" hahaha. 

So college walk of shame story #1....I was at this party in the dorms and had already had a long day when I look over and realize that a guy I had a huge crush on was making out with this random chick right in front of me. So instant retaliation?!?!? Drink an entire gallon of Carlo Rossi and make a total ass of myself! (I know, genius move, right!) Needless to say, an hour later, I lock myself in the bathroom with the sink and shower on until some notices that I'm flooding the apartment. Apparently a guy had to remove the door to find me laying on the floor, passed out drunk, soaking wet, and half naked. 

I woke up the next morning in a twin bed with 5 other people, still trashed, puked, and gave someone directions to the Space Needle while still intoxicated! 

Surprisingly enough, that guy just broke off a two year relationship with that girl and called to tell me he's always thought I was beautiful the other day. Hah!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_These stories are great. It's like a Specktra "Post-secret" hahaha. 

So college walk of shame story #1....I was at this party in the dorms and had already had a long day when I look over and realize that a guy I had a huge crush on was making out with this random chick right in front of me. So instant retaliation?!?!? Drink an entire gallon of Carlo Rossi and make a total ass of myself! (I know, genius move, right!) Needless to say, an hour later, I lock myself in the bathroom with the sink and shower on until some notices that I'm flooding the apartment. Apparently a guy had to remove the door to find me laying on the floor, passed out drunk, soaking wet, and half naked. 

I woke up the next morning in a twin bed with 5 other people, still trashed, puked, and gave someone directions to the Space Needle while still intoxicated! 

Surprisingly enough, that guy just broke off a two year relationship with that girl and called to tell me he's always thought I was beautiful the other day. Hah!_

 

This whole story made me smile


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, I've got another good one, from last year as well.

This is me and a few friends of mine both being hot messes together. 

So one night me and a bunch of my floormates starting doing shots in our lounge, and we all wanted to prove that we could out drink each other so we ended up pretty trashed. Then some of them got the great idea to go down to the beach and go skinny dipping. Normally I love doing shit like that when I'm drunk, but we live on a cliff and there are hundreds of steep, narrow, slippery wooden stairs to get down to the beach. I decided that although I'd probably be able to make it down the stairs, I was far to drunk to get back up them. I didn't want to sleep on the beach, so I decided not to go. Two or three of my friends ended up going down to the beach, and the rest of us ended up going to bed.

I wake up in the middle of the night, still trashed, and needing to pee really bad. I go to grab my keys because my room locks itself and I'll need my keys to get back in after I go to the bathroom. I also decide not to take my glasses because... Well I was drunk and I didn't want to. Note that without my glasses I have trouble making out people's faces because I am so blind. And did I mention I'm drunk? When I get back from the bathroom I realise that instead of grabbing my keys, I grabbed my bra. So now I'm drunk, blind, locked out of my room, and holding a bra.

I stumble across to the commons block in my pjs, still holding a bra, blind, with no shoes. I realise that I can't see, and thus probably won't be able to sign out a spare key from the front desk. I'm about to pass out and sleep right there when I hear the voice of my RA. Cue me, "L! L! Help me! I'm drunk and locked out of my room!" She laughs at me, takes me to the front desk, gets me another key, and gets me back to my room, all the while mocking me for grabbing a bra instead of my keys. I go back to sleep. Hot mess number one.

You think this is the end of the story? Oh no, it gets better.

I wake up in the morning, hung over, and a little embarassed. So my friends and I meet up to discuss the night. Another friend of mine, K, decided she was going to be really responsible, and went to bed. She locked her door so no one could get in while she was drunk, set her alarm for the next day, got water... All things that are difficult to do when one is drunk. Unfortunately she set her alarm for 2 in the morning, and was so passed out that when it went off she didn't wake up. Her room is next to the RA's room, so the RA is worried about her. She ended up having to call the police to get into K's room to make sure she hadn't choked on her own vomit or something. They woke her up and made sure she was ok. So K wakes up in the morning pretty embarassed too. Hot mess number two.

But the story is still not done. 

Of my friends who decided to go to the beach, two of them went skinny dipping. They take off their clothes and run naked into the ocean. Unfortunately when they come back onto the beach, they end up on the barnacle covered rocks. Did I mention that they were naked and drunk? 

Those two friends now have barnacle puncture wounds in their hands, feet, legs, and one of them on her ass, all from slipping and falling on the rocks. Hot messes numbers three and four.

And now ladies, I'm done. *takes a bow*

That's one of my best stories, so y'all better be peeing yourselves laughing right now.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Ok, I've got another good one, from last year as well.

This is me and a few friends of mine both being hot messes together. 

So one night me and a bunch of my floormates starting doing shots in our lounge, and we all wanted to prove that we could out drink each other so we ended up pretty trashed. Then some of them got the great idea to go down to the beach and go skinny dipping. Normally I love doing shit like that when I'm drunk, but we live on a cliff and there are hundreds of steep, narrow, slippery wooden stairs to get down to the beach. I decided that although I'd probably be able to make it down the stairs, I was far to drunk to get back up them. I didn't want to sleep on the beach, so I decided not to go. Two or three of my friends ended up going down to the beach, and the rest of us ended up going to bed.

I wake up in the middle of the night, still trashed, and needing to pee really bad. I go to grab my keys because my room locks itself and I'll need my keys to get back in after I go to the bathroom. I also decide not to take my glasses because... Well I was drunk and I didn't want to. Note that without my glasses I have trouble making out people's faces because I am so blind. And did I mention I'm drunk? When I get back from the bathroom I realise that instead of grabbing my keys, I grabbed my bra. So now I'm drunk, blind, locked out of my room, and holding a bra.

I stumble across to the commons block in my pjs, still holding a bra, blind, with no shoes. I realise that I can't see, and thus probably won't be able to sign out a spare key from the front desk. I'm about to pass out and sleep right there when I hear the voice of my RA. Cue me, "L! L! Help me! I'm drunk and locked out of my room!" She laughs at me, takes me to the front desk, gets me another key, and gets me back to my room, all the while mocking me for grabbing a bra instead of my keys. I go back to sleep. Hot mess number one.

You think this is the end of the story? Oh no, it gets better.

I wake up in the morning, hung over, and a little embarassed. So my friends and I meet up to discuss the night. Another friend of mine, K, decided she was going to be really responsible, and went to bed. She locked her door so no one could get in while she was drunk, set her alarm for the next day, got water... All things that are difficult to do when one is drunk. Unfortunately she set her alarm for 2 in the morning, and was so passed out that when it went off she didn't wake up. Her room is next to the RA's room, so the RA is worried about her. She ended up having to call the police to get into K's room to make sure she hadn't choked on her own vomit or something. They woke her up and made sure she was ok. So K wakes up in the morning pretty embarassed too. Hot mess number two.

But the story is still not done. 

Of my friends who decided to go to the beach, two of them went skinny dipping. They take off their clothes and run naked into the ocean. Unfortunately when they come back onto the beach, they end up on the barnacle covered rocks. Did I mention that they were naked and drunk? 

Those two friends now have barnacle puncture wounds in their hands, feet, legs, and one of them on her ass, all from slipping and falling on the rocks. Hot messes numbers three and four.

And now ladies, I'm done. *takes a bow*

That's one of my best stories, so y'all better be peeing yourselves laughing right now._

 

hahahahahaha! holy crap that is hilarious! 

I have many stories, i just cant remember them!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 25, 2009)

I went to a big midwestern university where football is the biggest thing ever. Well, the star quarterback-Kyle Orton- was like this quasi-famous wannabe celeb because he was making all these winning game shots. Well, I saw him on near the bars. I was sooo excited (and crunk) and I was like, "Omg it's Kyle Orton!! Can I touch you?" he said no. And was kinda snotty. Well me being the hotmess/drama queen, ran into the really popular, packed bar and yelled- KYLE ORTON HAS HERPES!! over and over again.

Now he is the quarterback for the Chicago bears lol.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG Nutmeg AND Hilly, that was hilarious!! I really did almost pee myself laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, I have a story. Possibly two.

Back to the first year of college. (What the hell, that year was crazy!) My ex, his roommate, and a bunch of friends hotboxed their dorm room. It was about two hours after the fact and everyone was sitting around COMPLETELY out of it, eating Cheez-its and Clementine Cuties. And giggling. Then there's a knock at the door. It's Public Safety. (AKA P-Safe/Campus Po Po). I go to a Catholic college, so they actually are a bit more strict. My ex's roommate opens the door and there's the P-Safe officer. He looks in, sees everyone laying sprawled about the room giggling, and then, out of NOWHERE, the roomie's computer turns on and starts playing music from earlier in the night. THIS song.

YouTube - Tiny Tim

Everyone started giggling uncontrollably. The P-Safe officer smiled, looked at everyone, shook his head, and just said, "You guys have a good night." And left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Urbana (Feb 27, 2009)

lately im a hot mess... i dont have a job, nor money, so my social life is very boring, so... in my pijamas, watching television and surfing the net, sometimes tea or cola, but always a mess


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh yeah hot mess today.
I got 2hrs sleep, watched simpsons till about 1pm then played video games till 7:30pm when I fell asleep sweating my butt off because I'm sick and have a swollen lymph node. I kept waking up in really weird positions too lol.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I went to a big midwestern university where football is the biggest thing ever. Well, the star quarterback-Kyle Orton- was like this quasi-famous wannabe celeb because he was making all these winning game shots. Well, I saw him on near the bars. I was sooo excited (and crunk) and I was like, "Omg it's Kyle Orton!! Can I touch you?" he said no. And was kinda snotty. Well me being the hotmess/drama queen, ran into the really popular, packed bar and yelled- KYLE ORTON HAS HERPES!! over and over again.

Now he is the quarterback for the Chicago bears lol._

 
*LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*

OMG THAT ONE TAKES THE CAKE FOR ME...I don't know why but I was like laughing for at least a minute..


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol ^^


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 28, 2009)

Hot Mess got an interview!!!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats! where at??


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 1, 2009)

A beauty supply store/salon called Trade Secret. The same chain/family as Beauty First and Pure Beauty.
I hope I get the job!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Hot Mess got an interview!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOO WOO! Work it hot mess girl!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck! I've heard of that store before, I think they have it in my mall.

And enigma, lol, I had to look up that song cause the link was broken. It's so weird seeing people who are supposed to be "official" crack up or have human moments...they always make me smile


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 2, 2009)

^Ooh, boo! Thanks for telling me, I fixed the link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The song is half the horror lol!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 8, 2009)

Hotmess this past friday night. I was eating BBQ sauce from the package with my fingers. Gross. And yes, this was after several drinks and a filet o fish!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hotmess this past friday night. I was eating BBQ sauce from the package with my fingers. Gross. And yes, this was after several drinks and a filet o fish!_

 

Oh man, I do stuff like that all the time :Ashamed:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I know where ur mom is coming from and bless her heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(gawd, I'm dating myself LOL)_

 
I know where she's coming from but damn... it's my face/body! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_These stories are great. It's like a Specktra "Post-secret" hahaha!_

 
I miss those. Whatever happened to Specktra Post-secret?

Man... these stories are making me more excited for college. Or more anxious to leave high school....

This is my hotmess story that happened not too long ago(I might have told this story before):
My friend and I were walking to a shopping area close to her house at night and I was having the best high of my life. Then for some reason, I felt the need to just lie down in the middle of the side walk and roll around.
Then I felt something something squish on my back. I got up, trying to pull the back of my shirt up front, and it was dog poo.
Oh, my friend thought it was hilarious and I actually did too for about three second, until I started to smell it. i ended up having to take off my shirt, go back to her place, borrow one of her shirts which was WAY too small for me, and then walk around this shopping center, high as fucking kites.

Then, we went to a deserted grocery store (like Safeway I think) and rode around in those motor carts for old people through the aisles. My friend pointed out one of the signs that hangs up on the ceiling that read 
"ASIAN. MEXICAN. RICE & BEANS"
I don't know why, but I found that to be too hilarious and I laughed so much, I fell right out of the cart.

After that, we went to Target, played with the makeup testers and wore it like war paint. Then we went outside and made animal noises at people.

One of the best hotmess nights of my life (minus my shirt being stained in dog shit)


----------



## Hilly (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL that's pretty damn funny!

Girl you are going to LOVE college life. It is great. Enjoy it while it lasts and savor all of it.
Do you know where you will be attending?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 9, 2009)

I dropped a huge bottle of Captain Morgan from the top of my fridge last night.

<__________< lolglasseverywhere.


----------



## amyzon (Mar 10, 2009)

I was a hot mess yesterday.  I need to bitch!

Yesterday I ate... A bowl of cereal.  Half a can of toffee peanuts.  Some wasabi peas.  A can of tuna.  Two of those lil laughing cow cheese wedge things w/ saltines.  Some more wasabi peas.  A blueberry yogurt.  Half a box of those damned chocolate peanut butter girl scout cookies.  A couple of thin mints.  WHYYYY?  I never ever ever ever eat like that.  EVRAS.  

The worst part is I have no excuse.  NONE.  No breakups.  No depression.  No drama.  I'm not fat.  

JUST A HOT MESS/PIGLET.  GAH!

Edit: Oh yeah and a bunch of twizzlers... I loooove twizzlers


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_LOL that's pretty damn funny!

Girl you are going to LOVE college life. It is great. Enjoy it while it lasts and savor all of it.
Do you know where you will be attending?_

 
I applied to USC, UCLA, UCSB(major party school!!!), Cal, and... Stanford. Haven't heard anything back but I should be getting letters this month*eek*
Even if I get into Stanford, I don't know if I want to go anymore. TOO competitive. I want to have fun at least Freshman year... then hard work for the next several years (including medical school.)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 11, 2009)

omg. holy shizz. I have so many hot mess stories...most of them involving crappy college times....


Hot mess moment # 1: Freshman year of college. Gained weight. About 20 lbs. Then I got worms. From the dining hall no less. So, I went from being normal sized in August, then slowly gaining weight, then I dropped down to about 95lbs before I got any help. I was a bag of bones. Everyone thought I had an eating disorder when I got back from the hospital.  It was sad, gross and scary. So, I had stretched all my clothes out from the weight gain, which had me depressed as it was. Then, I started feeling sick all the time and stopped going to class. My friends thought I was depressed and stopped hanging out with me. So by the time I got to a hospital, I was a skeleton, and severly dehydrated/suffering from malnutrition. When I got out of the hospital, rumors had started that I had either tried to kill myself or had an eating disorder, so I not only looked like crap, I felt like crap too. On top of it all, I didn't bother to try and improve on my "sick" look. I wore these nasty sweats and baggy tee shirts every day with my pink uggs. Plus I had gained a nice set of dark circles under my eyes and my skin was waxy and yellow-pale. One friend told me that I looked like a zombie. My hair didn't get washed for almost the entire time, and most of the time it was just crammed under a baseball cap. I was failing from having not attended classes. Ugh, it was a seriously low point in my life. During the time when I was sick, I didn't shower a lot either... So, basically I looked like a homeless person and smelled like one too. I never ever ate at the on campus dining hall again. Oh, and my boyfriend dumped me around the same time cause I looked like crap and didn't give a flying-f**k anymore. Talk about a shitty hot-mess year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sophomore year was MUCH better. 



Hot-mess moment # 2: My junior year at college, I had my best friend, who I used to dance (ballet) with, come up and visit me. He decided that this was a good time to introduce me to his boyfriend and some of his other very hot friends. So, they get sweet hotel room while they are in town, and brought tons of booze with them, b/c I lived in a dry county. So, we all get completely trashed at some local bars/clubs, stay out until they shut the bars down/kick us out, then we head back to the hotel room. Drink more. Lots more. Get so f***in' drunk that I don't remember the rest of the night. Hazy-hazy blur. Anyhow, I woke up the next morning with a new shorter, uneven haircut, half smoked cigarettes in said hair and sticky booze and puke covering my body which was sans slutty club clothes and smeared makeup all down my face. Plus, I'm sleeping with two rather naked men in the same bed. Yeah, not only a hot-mess moment - but a skanky ho moment too. After waking up I figured that I had let one of them cut my hair the night before because there was hair EVERYWHERE. There was a plus side: I ended up with a really cute short haircut, fixed by my amazing hairstylist at the time. Yeah, I had to tell her how I ended up looking like my head went through a weed whacker though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hot-mess moment #3: My last semester: Dec 2008: I was prepping for graduation, finishing my thesis, then presenting my thesis to a board of my professors and the dean, planning my wedding and getting married, moving and on top of all that: I got food poisoning. On my birthday. Yuk. So, I look like hell most of the semester, forgot to hit the gym for five months. Made the mistake of bleaching my hair. It turns a nice shade of orange. I keep trying to remind myself that I don't make a pretty blonde, nor does my hair bleach easily. Then, I start puking five days before my wedding. I've been stressed so my skin has gone to hell. I try to make up for it by covering it up with makeup. Bad mistake. So...by the time my wedding comes around, I have crap skin, gained, then lost weight by food poisoning plus stress. So...now my dress doesn't fit and it wants to fall off every minute or so, I have bags under my eyes from being sleep deprived and I feel like a pile of dog crap. Yeah, total hot mess moment - and it was my wedding. At least the groom looked/felt good. But, a plus to the whole situation was that I got married, graduated with honors and am happy. Now I just need to find a job...and start working out again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hot-mess/startlingly stupid moment #4: I was in a dancing accident. I got dropped, and injured my back. Ended up in PT. That isn't the hot mess incident. It was started with the meds my doc put me on. I had started taking some heavy duty pain killers, and edidn't start noticing the downward spiral they had me on. Apparenly I can't handle heavy opiates in my system. Who'd've thunk. So, I'm on these meds, they do kill the pain, but also kill any sort of numb my brain as well. I take them before hitting the bars one night with my friends. Pills + alcohol = omfg. Yeah, got into a druged up-boozed-out fight with a friend. Ended up falling all over the place. Started crying. Crying and screaming in bars is never cute. It's all sort of a haze now. It's a good thing that a friend drove me home and stayed with me that night. It was definetely another low moment. Eventually I got off the pills and made up with the friend. But I will never ever be seen in that bar again.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 5, 2009)

drinking boxed wine again....while in a party dres.
I am celebrating my first makeupo jobs!! I made a shit ton of money today doiing peoples makup. HOLLA!!!!


----------

